# Ghost FULL of eggs!!!!!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

My ghost shrimp is full of eggs! Does anyone know what i should do? they are in a 10 gallon and there are only 3 in it, and NO fish. Will they hatch and grow? Or do i need to remove others? Here she is i definitly know they are eggs they are liitle balls and they are only in the huge female.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i have that same question...lol i picked up some ghost shrimp yesterday at the lfs and 3 came with eggs. i tried to make a post but i got some fatal error.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

just leave them in there


----------



## reefman5 (Nov 4, 2007)

I had some in a 10g and some had eggs,I just left them alone and the eggs hatched,now I switched to crystal red shrimp:fish:


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys ****. I can't find anything BUT ghost shrimp at my local stores


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to bring up an old topic. But I just noticed that one of my ghosts has eggs. Now I have them in a 10gal and have fish in them. Im sure my bettas would love to gobble up the babies. So what do you guys recommend that I do. I have a small 2.5 gallon tank, that I could start up. Just dont have a filter for it. Just wondering the best way to raise some lil ghosties.

Nick


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Start up the 2.5 tank, seed it with media from your present tank and get a small and inexpensive sponge filter of some kind. What you can also do is just leave them in the 10g IF they have plenty of hiding places in between the plants and such and cover the filter intake with some filter media. Let nature run it's course I guess and some either survive or they all die. Depends on how "dedicated" you want to be with raising the fry. However, carying eggs does NOT mean they will hatch. The female is just carrying eggs. Mine often do but I have yet to see any hatch.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

hey don't mean to sound conceited but here read this. I wrote it and it will answer all of your questions
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html

Also i am surprised you Betta hasn't eaten the Adults!!!
Do you know how long she has had the eggs? if you don't give her at least 2 weeks to get used to her new surroundings she simply will not drop her batch of young. '

Fishbone do you have fish in the tanks with the ghosts? Chances are those eggs are fertilized. The female will not produce eggs if a male is not in the tank with her! If you have fish with them, all the young were quickly devoured, positive.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I have 6 neon tetras. So the female _never_ carries eggs if they are not firtilized? How can I tell if they'll hatch or not because my understanding was, she may have eggs but they may not necessarily hatch.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

she will carry the eggs for 21 to 24 days, then release them. The neons would pick off the larvae instantaneously. You'll know if they will hatch, if she is carrying them. She will produce the eggs and then the male will fertilize them within 3 hours at the most. So technically there is a lag time of unfertilized, but not much.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Good to know! I have a spare tank, maybe I'll set that up and ready to go for them  They have a deep green color to them.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you know how long she has had the eggs? if you don't give her at least 2 weeks to get used to her new surroundings she simply will not drop her batch of young.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm, no idea. I guess if this time doesn't work out, I'll try again.


----------

